# accent colour for SW Blonde



## heavenllyhash (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to paint my main floor using SW Blonde and would like to accent with a red wall. What colours would you recommend with Blonde?

SW Brick Red looked nice in a picture I saw. Any other recs please?

Thanks!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

You might want to re-post this in the interior decorating forum to get better responses.........................:thumbsup:


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Try SW 6333 Foxy


----------

